# Happy 18th Natasha!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Natasha! No more junior showmanship, but upward and onward to bigger things in life.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy 18th Natasha! Now you can legally drink in Montreal.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Girl....enjoy your special day!!!! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday 

Amanda


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy 18th birthday, Natasha!!!!!arty:
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you have a great 18th Birthday!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday natasha!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

_Happy Birthday, Natasha!_ arty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Natasha! arty:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Natasha! How wonderful that you will have all WE to celebrate :cheer2:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope your birthday was fantastic! I'm sure it was after finishing your first Bred by last week.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Natasha-sending you tons of wishes for a great birthday.

Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Natasha!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Natasha. Enjoy and Celebrate!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday, soon you will want to start counting these birthdays backward. LOL


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

NATASHA....HAPPY 18TH BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Natasha!! If you were in my province, you'd be of legal drinking age and we could raise a toast to you.  

Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Natasha.


----------

